# Do I have warm or cool undertones? (pictures)



## Ideh (May 25, 2019)

idk if I posted this in the right thread - I just made this account bc I've been so confused about what my skin undertones are. 
I know that people with cool undertones have blue/purple veins, warm undertones have green veins, and medium is a mixture I guess? idk.
But I can't tell bc my veins look soooo different in different lighting. Sometimes they look green to me and sometimes they look blue or even purple.
btw I have brown hair and brown eyes, my skin is pretty pale in the winter but I can tan in the summer (it takes time tho) if that helps haha.
what do u think??
pics r here (i think they look different in every one lol):
http://i64.tinypic.com/x1bxu0.jpg
http://i68.tinypic.com/1443m1.jpg
http://i66.tinypic.com/14dzof7.jpg


----------



## shellygrrl (May 27, 2019)

I have mostly blue veining in my wrists, but foundations with either neutral (read: beige, _not_ peach which a number of brands classify as "neutral") undertones or leaning slightly yellow suit me better than ones with pink undertones. I'm also a pale brunette.

Personally, I don't think the vein test is a good indicator. Grab a mirror, go into natural light and look at your face. If you see more yellow undertones, most brands would classify you as having warm undertones (in MAC terms, you'd be NC). If you see more pink, most brands would pin you down as having cool undertones (or NW within MAC). If you see a bit of green, you could be a pale olive which a lot of brands, unfortunately, don't cater to. If you see mostly beige, you're likely neutral (in MAC you'd be able to wear NC or NW shades, depending on the foundation).


----------



## Bently101 (Sep 12, 2019)

I'd say you look neutral  but my veins on my arms make me look neutral too.
If I look at my face I'm definitely cool tones and warm tones make me look sick.
If I add brown to my hair with blonde I can get away with a little warmth and some fake tan lol
But my hair is platinum blonde and with or without make up that coolness suits me best 
Check the veins around your eyes or neck it's a better indicator for make up


----------

